# Celestial Blue Volvo lovin'...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Quickie on a C70

Ill keep it brief

3M UF w. black ccs
Z2pro ZFX'd
Lusso Oro
Gloss it gloss enhancer wipedown

Hate the car, love the color...when it looks like this at least
















































































































































































































SOFT MF +Noxon 7


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Good job. Why do you hate the car?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks really good now


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent turn around and looks great :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

That is sweet. Yeah what is the reason to hate this awesome car?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great looking car :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Good job. Why do you hate the car?


Well the looks are boring, the interior IMO looks a little on the cheap side, especially with that one strip center console, the roof has no sunscreen which darkens the interior a bit and for the same price...around $40k US you can have a BMW 328i vert.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Sell this and buy a Bmw then. Lol. I wouldn't mind to have a C70 myself


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

honda-r said:


> Sell this and buy a Bmw then. Lol. I wouldn't mind to have a C70 myself


I don't own the thing, its a customers car... well his wife actually.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks great and i think its a lovely car :thumb:


----------

